# WhiteRussians Nirvana BLACKJACK Grow



## whiterussian (Jun 3, 2009)

Since no one has made a journal, i guess i will for this strain, it looks great from the pictures, i got my seeds in about 2 weeks there Feminized blackjack from nirvana, great shipping package and great seeds, all germed, very healthy, these seedlins have been vegging under a 105 watt floro. and the little one in the cup thats looks yellow is dutch passions master kush   no even close to the same quality as the blackjacks :hubba: i have never had such healthy seeds


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 8, 2009)

I cant wait to see that blackjack flower. Good luck, lookin good!


----------



## whiterussian (Jun 9, 2009)

These seeds are the EDIT very healthy fast growth roots already coming out of the rockwool cube im going to be transplanting into hydroton rocks and be putting them under a 1000 watt MH in a 5x5 area im hoping to try SOG if not im going to keep the best and do about 4 for flowering
Thanks,
           Whiterussian


----------



## Vegs (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are healthy looking lil tykes. I bet the flowers look similar to a pheno I had from a previous Blue Mystic grow. I cant wait to see these guys flower!


----------



## 420benny (Jun 10, 2009)

Those are cool looking. Should be a nice grow for you. I hadn't even heard of that strain. edit: I just looked up in the strain guide right here. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2206
That sounds yummy!  I have window shopped  Nirvana's beans a few times on Attitude's site and missed it. Maybe because all Nirvana beans sound fine to me.


----------



## whiterussian (Jun 23, 2009)

these plants are very healthy with nice thick stems, im putting them into flower and hopeing to do a successful SOG grow tell me what you guys think!!!


----------



## whiterussian (Jul 9, 2009)

These are 3 weeks into flowering there doing great, i would have posted more pictures earlyer but i havnt had internet working, these are an 11 week strain so i still have a while to go im using general hydroponic nutrients flora nova series, in waterfarms and i have the waterfarms all together touching so its somewhat of an SOG grow, TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK, Thanks,
                                                                                     Whiterussian


----------



## Locked (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good...11 weeks of flowering...wow...good luck. I know I don't hve the patience for that...


----------



## whiterussian (Jul 10, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking good...11 weeks of flowering...wow...good luck. I know I don't hve the patience for that...


yeah this is my first sativa strain i usually grew indicas for 8 weeks of flowering, but im hoping this batch turns our great


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

Sativas rule! Takes longer but should be the bomb no doubt.


----------



## whiterussian (Jul 10, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Sativas rule! Takes longer but should be the bomb no doubt.


i hope so :hubba: it looks bomb from what nirvana describes


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm going to tag along, I'm courious to see what the Black Jack turns out like!  From the discription it sounds like something I might want to try sometime.  Good Luck!!!!!:banana: :banana: :tokie: :watchplant: Peace!!!!


----------



## smokmuchganja (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought BlackJack and a mix fem seed pak from Nirvana, great delivery took 7 days! I've never grown before and made a homemade system with aero/hydro system with a pump, internal sprinklers and a bin. Got good lites, vent and nutes.  Currently growing a spread of some decent seeds (from bag) with one BlackJack and one mystery seed???

At what height did you start flowering your BlackJacks?  What has your temp been running?  
I know that some of you are helpful, so I'm open to tips, just a beginner. 

Lookin forward to the updated pics WhiteRussian, you are the pioneer blogger on BlackJack, you're right nobody's got nothin but you.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a strain that will develop really nice fat colas. Lookin good over there, whiterussian.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 29, 2009)

Your plants are looking very healthy.  Looks like your going to enjoy the end product when they finish.  I got some seeds from Nirvana a while back and my plants where very healthy also.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 1, 2009)

anything new? i have some of these on the way. very anxious to see how they do


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

yea, wha happened here?


----------

